# Best way to turn a cooler into a livewell?



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any reccomendations on oxygen systems for turning a cooler into a livewell? I have a buddy that needs to add a livewell. I know a little about the oxygen response at Boyds but I think he said he wanted a cooler so I thought Id see what you guys have to say. Thanks again.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

go to bass pro, academy or even ebay, they have kits that are aerators that are made specifically for coolers.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1283____SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_74343____SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1293____SearchResults


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*Live bait*

I use a set up by Burgess. It's really a piece of PVC you secure in the ice chest and the aireator fits inside the PVC and goes up or down depending how much water you have in it without bouncing around and the best part is that the pump is on top and not under water heating it up. The real plus part is that it draws very little battery and the little frisky suckers wanna jump out when you open the lid. I believe it ran me around $50 or so bucks. Check them out.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

You need to drill a small hole on the sides of the cooler to circulate fresh air.

Another thing that helps is to drill holes in the white plastic tray that comes with your cooler and put frozen water bottles in it. As the aerator suck in air, it pulls the air across the frozen water bottles and cools the water in your live well.

You can make your own Burgess type aerator for about $15.


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Luna Nueva,
Is your buddy just wanting an aereated livewell, or a true oxygen system? The cost difference is significant.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.castnetworld.com/airpumps.html

Look around on this site above and check out the air pumps and the aerators. You should be able to find something that suits you. I use the DC 8 to keep my catfish alive on my boat and it pushes alot of air.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

christopher_mendoza2005 said:


> go to bass pro, academy or even ebay, they have kits that are aerators that are made specifically for coolers.
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_1283____SearchResults
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_74343____SearchResults
> ...


He posted tyhe good stuff already. Option 3 is my favorite but I also have option 1 use it in a 5 agllon bucket. option 2 is what i use for minnows (fresh water fishing) as they are a little delicate.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

tigerhead said:


> Luna Nueva,
> Is your buddy just wanting an aereated livewell, or a true oxygen system? The cost difference is significant.


Cost isnt really a problem. Its going on a 48 ft multi-million dollar yacht so I dont think hes worried about price too much. He was just telling me that he doesnt have a livewell on the boat or a rod holder so I told him I would try to find a cooler-livewell system. Should he go with an oxygen system?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You might want to consider a larger cooler, like a 100 or 120 qt. Might need it for some bigger baits if offshore fishing is involved.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

If money isnt an object. go with an 02 system.

Oxygen system is the best thing to use anywhere, but most people dont want to spend $250 to $450 on an 02 system


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> If money isnt an object. go with an 02 system.
> 
> Oxygen system is the best thing to use anywhere, but most people dont want to spend $250 to $450 on an 02 system


Agreeded.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

*O2 System*

Do you have any reccommendations on what oxygen system to buy? Ive never bought one or even looked at them before so I know very little about them. Could they be used on a cooler or do they need a tank. Thanks alot


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

luna nueva said:


> Cost isnt really a problem. Its going on a 48 ft multi-million dollar yacht so I dont think hes worried about price too much. He was just telling me that he doesnt have a livewell on the boat or a rod holder so I told him I would try to find a cooler-livewell system. Should he go with an oxygen system?


Sport Fisherman or Cruiser? If it's going on a boat that big, then get a nice bait tank similar to these types.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._72391_151013006_151000000_151013000_151-13-6


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I rigged a igloo with a regular attwood through hull baitwell pump. I just cut a hole in the back with a 12v plug and filled the ice chest with a bucket and plugged it into a 12v plug on the boat. I used the floating pumps for a while before and it didnt work nearly as good.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

luna nueva said:


> Do you have any reccommendations on what oxygen system to buy? Ive never bought one or even looked at them before so I know very little about them. Could they be used on a cooler or do they need a tank. Thanks alot


I use a coleman cooler for my O2 system... All you need is two large stainless hose clamps, two galvanized/stainless bolts with lock washers and a tube of marine silicon. I measured out on the lid where I want my bottle to sit and drilled two holes for the bolts (one for each hose clamp) to strap the O2 bottle to the lid, drilled a hole in each hose clamp, and mounted the hose clamps to the lid of the ice chest. Then I siliconed the bolt heads so they don't sctatch the bottle mounted the bottle and drilled a hole in the lid for the air hose.

BAM portable O2 system. The thing is great to throw in the back of the truck to get bait when the boat is in the water and miles from the closest bait stand. It has saved me many of boat hours running to get bait.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------

